# Duda de amplificador tipo D vs tipo AB



## josehf34 (Dic 9, 2010)

Bueno, mirando por el foro veo que hay muchos amplificadores AB y asi mismo tambien hay cierta variedad de amplificadores tipo D.

Yo en estos momentos desearia ponerme manos a la obra haciendo un amplificador de buena potencia con buena fidelidad que me permita agregarle un control de tonos y si es posible encontrar el diagrama un control de loudness para un uso tanto de fiestas como un poco en el hogar.

Pero ahora es donde entra mi pregunta, para este tipo de fines que tipo de amplificador seria el mas adecuado? el tipo D tiene la ventaja de aparentemente consumir lo minimo cuando no se tiene una señal de entrada pero y el AB? 

cual tipo de amplificador me vendria mejor?


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 9, 2010)

Josehf34, le dejo este pdf de Yamaha. En el hacen un analisis de distintos tipos de amplificadores (pros y contras). Asi usted podra adquirir su propio criterio sin depender de nadie.


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

bueno pues muchas gracias, ya he logrado comprender la diferencia entre esos tipos de amplificadores pero aun asi me deja una gran preocupacion. Yo habia considerado armar este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

con fines domesticos y de vez en cuando para usarlo en fiestas y aplicaciones que requieran una buena potencia la cual no le pienso exigir a mi amplificador vintage asi que mi idea era armarlo bajo la modalidad 400, 800 o si es posible 1250W RMS y al ser clase D supuse que el requerimiento en cuanto a la fuente de poder iba a ser menor pero ahora me pregunto ¿esa reduccion en la fuente de poder si justifica la perdida de fidelidad? (mi idea seria agregarle cosas como control de tonos y posiblemente el control de loudness)


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

he estado leyendo el foro y me ha encantado el proyecto y los aparentes resultados que han ido obteniendo con el. Yo deseo armar un amplificador para algunos usos domesticos y para usarlo de vez en cuando en ocasiones que requieran de buena potencia como por ejemplo fiestas o reuniones asi que pense en armarlo en la modalidad de 400, 800 o si me es posible 1250Wrms en 8ohms pero leyendo en otra seccion me encuentro con que al ser clase D hay perdida de fidelidad asi que yo me pregunto ¿el ahorro en exigencias en la fuente de poder con un amplificador clase D si justifica la perdida de fidelidad? (pienso agregarle control de tonos y tal vez control de loudness) 

Yo habia pensado inicialmente en un amplificador clase AB de mas o menos la potencia que menciono pero segun he visto las necesidades en cuanto a la fuente de poder es descomunal y segun veo en este amplificador no es tan grande (o eso creo)

Por favor no entremos aun a discutir viabilidad, ni cargas, ni otro tipo de valores. Primero deseo salir de esta duda.

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero ya que el conocimiento de ustedes es mucho mayor lo correcto seria guiarme por ustedes


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido, los clase D operan muy bien para rango de baja frecuencia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 10, 2010)

josehf34 :
Este tipo de amplificador tiene MAS rendimiento , no quiere decir que la fuente pueda ser descuidada, fijate aqui mismo que hay algunos otros efectos secundarios debidos a la oscilacion de alta frecuencia.

Tampoco te recomiendo que vayas de entrada a potencias tan grandes , yo arrancaria con 200W , que de por si ya hace un humo tremendo si tenes un error en el armado o los componentes no son buenos....
Es un diseño genial por lo simple pero exigente en cuanto a calidad de los mismos . 
Sabemos bien que para lograr esos 200w en clase AB se requiere de un armado bastante importante.
Espero te sirva , salu2


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Hasta donde yo tengo entendido, los clase D operan muy bien para rango de baja frecuencia.



pues esta bien, para rangos de baja frecuencia no hay tanto problema pero sensatamente cuales seran los problemas al ir subiendo en la frecuencia?



> josehf34 :
> Este tipo de amplificador tiene MAS rendimiento , no quiere decir que la fuente pueda ser descuidada, fijate aqui mismo que hay algunos otros efectos secundarios debidos a la oscilacion de alta frecuencia.
> 
> Tampoco te recomiendo que vayas de entrada a potencias tan grandes , yo arrancaria con 200W , que de por si ya hace un humo tremendo si tenes un error en el armado o los componentes no son buenos....
> ...



lo entiendo perfectamente pero mas especificamente me referia a que digamos para alcanzar 400Wrms  por ejemplo con un AB necesitaria muchas mas cosas que con este D pero ya estoy algo preocupado. 

El usuario de arriba dice que el amplificador responde muy bien en bajas frecuencias pero y las altas??

Podrias mencionar algunos de los efectos secundarios? los he buscado pero a veces tener la informacion repartida en muchos posts dificulta la tarea.


Ya me dejan algo preocupado... ¿hasta que punto podriamos considerar como buena opcion un amplificador de estos teniendo en cuenta que yo por ejemplo lo quiero usar de vez en cuando en casa y su uso principal seria para situaciones que requieran potencia pero no solo ruido, tambien fidelidad?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 10, 2010)

josehf34: El ampli ANDA BIEN , si usas todos los componentes que corresponde y tomas las precauciones de armado . Se usan mas que nada para subwoofers porque dan mucha potencia , y en graves es donde mas se necesita . Al menos los que arme yo de esta tecnologia NO tienen problemas en alta frecuencia.
si te fijas, oscilan en 200KHz , lo cual *son 5 veces mas que el muestreo *de un CD !!


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Te estas complicando mucho...

Dile a rataro (ratmayor) que te pase uno de sus diseños con bjt y estaras muy contento con los resultados. No solo hay que pensar en lo complicado o adelantado del diseño. Si no tambien lo viable que es construirlo.


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Te estas complicando mucho...
> 
> Dile a rataro (ratmayor) que te pase uno de sus diseños con bjt y estaras muy contento con los resultados. No solo hay que pensar en lo complicado o adelantado del diseño. Si no tambien lo viable que es construirlo.



es cierto lo que dices yo siempre he sido terco y algo negativo y por eso acostumbro a hacer miles y miles de preguntas sobre lo mismo 

Estuve leyendo y efectivamente los clase D los usan mas que todo para subwoofers y graves ya que en agudos tienden a dar un sonido irreal y algo "robotico" 



> josehf34: El ampli ANDA BIEN , si usas todos los componentes que corresponde y tomas las precauciones de armado . Se usan mas que nada para subwoofers porque dan mucha potencia , y en graves es donde mas se necesita . Al menos los que arme yo de esta tecnologia NO tienen problemas en alta frecuencia.
> si te fijas, oscilan en 200KHz , lo cual son 5 veces mas que el muestreo de un CD !!



Pues espero que no los tenga, si bien me gustan los amplificadores con buen manejo de graves no puedo olvidar las otras frecuencias.

a y por cierto estuve buscando sobre amplificadores D vs AB y en una pagina mencionaban que   los amplificadores clase D fueron originalmente pensados como una solucion barata y mas efectiva al uso de los clase A pero debido al constante switching entre los transistores de salida la onda de salida eran mas parecidos a unos picos cuadrados y no tan suavizados como deberian pero que esto se podia solucionar con diferentes tipos de filtros en la salida.

Yo personalmente no se que tan cierto sea pero me causa mucha curiosidad ese detalle puesto que siempre he pensado que si se tiene un digamos defecto en la salida de una etapa de potencia por mas que se intente corregir el defecto va a seguir existiendo solo que va a ser menos notorio


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 10, 2010)

Busca sobre "frecuencia de niquist" y "retenedores orden cero y orden N" que no son mas que filtros pasa bajas, pero aplicados en reconstruccion de una señal digital.

Con esos dos conceptos, y si encuentras la frecuencia de trabajo del PWM, sabras el por que se escuchan "metalicos" los sonidos.

La otra opcion es que ezavalla nos de una explicadita en el tema. El es master en estas explicaciones. (lo digo en serio ez!)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2010)

AW, podés leer el Teorema de Muestreo de Nyquist (o Nyquist-Shannon, según quién lo nombre) por acá: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_muestreo_de_Nyquist-Shannon. Está curiosamente bien explicado en español, aunque como suele suceder, en inglés está mucho más completo.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

mmm cacho, yo si lo conozco, por que la referencia hacia mi?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2010)

Porque vos decías más arriba de pedir una explicación del teorema. Sólo por eso.
¿O era por lo de los "retenedores de orden N" lo de la explicación?

 Creo que entendí (recién ahora) a dónde apuntabas... 
Perdón


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

No problem san cacho... Suele pasar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> La otra opcion es que ezavalla nos de una explicadita en el tema. El es master en estas explicaciones. (lo digo en serio ez!)


   De que me perdí?????    ....naaaahhhh....tengo una maestría pero en otro tema 

El asunto del filtrado pasabajo del PWM - asumiendo que la frecuencia del modulador es mayor o igual que la de Shanon (mas vale que sea mayor por que no hay filtros ideales) - es que se limita a "promediar" el valor de la señal del PWM. En este caso es algo diferente a la reconstrucción de una señal analógica a partir de la señal muestreada, que lo que hace el FPB es generar una "suma" de señales de la forma sen(x) / x, que es la respuesta del FPB a un impulso (la muestra cuantificada). Claro que si existe un retenedor de orden 0 aplicado a la señal muestreada, la cosa se parece un poquito mas al PWM...pero sigue sin ser lo mismo...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2010)

Jose, a mi se me hacen unas cuantas dudas cuando leo tus mensajes.

Cuando decís que tu necesidad son 400, 800 o 1250W RMS, ¿Estás seguro que son vatios reales (efectivos)?

A mi me preocupa, creo que con esas exigencias deberías antes despejar todas tus dudas, porque no es ninguna broma trabajar con +-100VCC en un amplificador, o manejar tensiones similares...

Yo no me imagino una potencia de 400 + 400W rms, debe ser algo monstruoso... Y mucho menos una de 1200 + 1200W rms...

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Ya ven como ez explica mejor que yo? XD saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2010)

Yo mismo he armado el amplificador UCD y no hay ningún sonido metálico en ellos. A puro "Oido" son inexistentes las diferencias entre un AB. Eso de que no puedan reproducir la banda del audio con fidelidad es cosa del pasado, cuando esos diseños estaban en desarrollo. Como los "Mitos" se quedan con el pasar del tiempo.
Si vas a armar algo de semejante potencia, pues de yapa tienes que estar plenamente consciente de lo que vas a hacer...

Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 15, 2010)

Apoyo a Tacatomon! El ampli anda bien a cualquier frecuencia .
De paso reitero el agradecimiento a la ayuda que me presto , al fin pude arrancar la segunda "bestia"y anda maravilloso.

Respecto a la potencia, mira con un osciloscopio la señal de salida , haces V^2/R.....


----------



## josehf34 (Dic 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo mismo he armado el amplificador UCD y no hay ningún sonido metálico en ellos. A puro "Oido" son inexistentes las diferencias entre un AB. Eso de que no puedan reproducir la banda del audio con fidelidad es cosa del pasado, cuando esos diseños estaban en desarrollo. Como los "Mitos" se quedan con el pasar del tiempo.
> Si vas a armar algo de semejante potencia, pues de yapa tienes que estar plenamente consciente de lo que vas a hacer...
> 
> Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto.



pues en realidad no seria la primera vez que armo un circuito de altas capacidades y exigencias electricas, la diferencia es que antes tenia una persona que me ayudaba con las fuentes de poder y ahora soy solo yo y por eso es que tengo tantas dudas en este segmento.

Hoy tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un amplificador clase D con 2 etapas de poder de 850W rms cada una y sinceramente me parece que no hay practicamente ninguna diferencia que no se pueda solucionar con un ecualizador

asi que esta  sera la clase de  mi amplificador


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 16, 2010)

PERDON por la ligereza , muchachos !! Lo de la comparación de Nyquist con el filtrado de PWM me salio como un exabrupto por este joven que dudaba tanto.... El CD es una muestra de que no estaba equivocado ( Nyquist ) , si bien los que definieron la frecuencia del CD la tomaron demasiado a pie juntillas, no creen? 
Me voy a escuchar mi disco de Palito Ortega en mi combinado a valvulas con pua de zafiro y capsula ceramica... de 15gr.


----------

